# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  مباراة المريخ والنيل  الحصاحيصا

## ميدو1

*نهاية الشوط الاول  بالتعادل  السلبى 

لاعبى المريخ يتنافسون فى اضاعة الفرص  

وسخط من جانب  كروجر  والجمهور  

*

----------


## ميدو1

*الان ومع بدابة الشوط الثانى  هدف  جميل  للنفطى 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*ارتفاع  فى مستوى الاداء  العام قليلا  وتفاعل للجماهير  
*

----------


## mozamel1

*مشكور ميدو 1 لكن الاحباط ما زال مسيطر علينا حتى من سماع النتيجة فقط متخوفين نسمع الزعيم مهزوم او متعادل
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ان شاءالله نستفيد من التجربة ومشكوووووور ميدو1
*

----------


## ميدو1

*تالق  للنفطى وقلق  

ومصعب  يتففن فى اضاعة الاهداف
*

----------


## acba77

*مبروك هدف النفطي
ان شاء الله الوضع يتصلح في الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*ضربة ركنية  من النفطى  للمرمى  مباشرة والحارس  يتالق  ويبعدها  للركنية 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*حمد الشجرة يقدم مستوى  ممتاز وكرة تصطدم بالعارضة 
*

----------


## ميدو1

*اهداف  بالجملة تضيع بسبب  التسرع وتكتل  دفاع النيل  
*

----------


## acba77

*شكرا يا ميدو1 علي التغطية
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*اخيرا لقينا حد يبل الشوق
ادينا تحليل لكل لاعب
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*يا ريت التشكيلة
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*طريقه اللعب .. التبديلات.. العجب
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*التشكيلة التى  بدات المباراة   محمد كمال  .. سفارى ...طارق مختار .. النفطى .. قلق ... حمد الشجرة ... سعيد  .. العجب ... هنو ... نجم الدين  .. مصعب  
خروج هنو ما بين الشوطين ودخول  الشغيل
*

----------


## ميدو1

*خروج قلق  ودخول  علاء  الدين بيت المال والمباراة على مشارف  النهاية  
*

----------


## ميدو1

*نهاية المباراة  بهدف يتيم للمريخ احرزه هنو فى الدقيقة الثالثة من الشوط الثانى  

شهدت المباراة تغييرين بخروج كل  من هنو وقلق  ودخول الشغيل  وعلاء  الدين 

تالق  من المريخ قلق  والنفطى  و حمد الشجرة 


*

----------


## حافظ النور

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 11 (11 عضو و 0 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			حافظ النور, acba77, ميدو1*, مريخابي مووووت, الغسينابي, ابراهيم تاج الدين, خالد سليمان طه, جاميكا, meriekhabygidan, RED PLANET, ودادنتود
*

----------


## ميدو1

*الشكر  الجزيل  للاخ سارق  الفرح على النقل  المباشر  
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

مبروك هدف النفطي
ان شاء الله الوضع يتصلح في الشوط الثاني









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميدو1
					

نهاية المباراة  بهدف يتيم للمريخ احرزه هنو فى الدقيقة الثالثة من الشوط الثانى  

شهدت المباراة تغييرين بخروج كل  من هنو وقلق  ودخول الشغيل  وعلاء  الدين 

تالق  من المريخ قلق  والنفطى  و حمد الشجرة 





النفطى ام هنو
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*معزرة 

الهدف  احرزه النفطى  وليس  هنو كما  ورد سهوا  فى المشاركة الاخيرة  

شكرا حافظ للتنبيه 
*

----------


## acba77

*الاداء كان كيف
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*المهم تلافى اخطاء المباريات الودية فى المباريات التنافسية
*

----------


## Deimos

*مبروك للزعيم النتيجة .. وبالتوفيق في المباريات القادمة ...
*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*بالتوفيق للمريخ فى المباراة القادمة 
*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*نتمنا الاستفادة من التجربة
                        	*

----------

